# List of items to bring to timeshare?



## vacationlover2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Does anyone have a list of items that they bring to their timeshare?  I'm wondering if I need anything other than what I'd usually take on vacation.  For instance, do I need trashbags?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2007)

Here is a very comprehensive list from the TUG Advice page (link in red bar, top of page.)  This is far more than most people take.  Remember that if you really need something, you can buy it there, so I wouldn't get too carried away.   We fly, so we don't take anything for the timeshare.

Every timeshare is different as to what they provide - you can always call and ask.  The TUG reviews also often mention what supplies are provided & replenished.


----------



## Dori (Apr 12, 2007)

I find that the more I travel to timeshares, the less I take!  I used to cart all sorts of stuff, but now I try to find a Dollar store closeby and pick up foil, plastic wrap, laundry supplies, etc.  Whatever is left over, I toss or leave for Housekeeping.  I need my suitcase space for  neat stuff that I buy!

Dori


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I usually take:

Laundry soap in ziploc baggies (enough for a week's worth)

Dryer sheets in ziploc

Dishwasher tablets.  I haven't been to a place the replenishes.  

My own new sponge (I'm picky about my sponges -- I don't like using previously used ones)

Spices... but that's because we tend to eat in for dinner.  Usually, I figure out which nights we are gonna eat in then, plan from their what spices I need.  Usually, I do sesame chicken, grilled fish, grilled skirt steak...  I bought a spice wheel that they sell at most camping stores.  You fill each part of the wheel with a different spice.  We travel with kids so they like french toast for breakfast so I'm not gonna buy cinnamon for one time use.  My kids are also spoiled as I tend to make everything from scratch so pre-packaged items don't appeal to them as much for meals.  However, for snacks they will eat prepackaged stuff.

Cereal for my kids.

Snacks for my kids (I found in Hawaii they don't sell the kinds they like).

I bring my own shampoo & conditioner even if they replenish.  I use the mini refillable travel size container.

Also, I bring gallon size ziplock baggies to bring back stuff....

If we are going to a beach destination I bring:  all our snorkel stuff.  We have suitcase it all fits in that doesn't weigh over 50lbs.

If we are driving somewhere with biking trails we'll bring our bikes.  My kids love riding bikes.

Now, if I didn't have kids I probably wouldn't bring all this stuff.  But we timeshare because we like eating in and enjoying the pool or beach in the evening.  We eat out more at lunch time.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 12, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> Does anyone have a list of items that they bring to their timeshare?  I'm wondering if I need anything other than what I'd usually take on vacation.  For instance, do I need trashbags?
> 
> Thanks!



Oh to answer your question... I doubt you need trash bags.  But if you run into a snag I just recycle my grocery bags when there.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 12, 2007)

*1 More Thing -- Very Important Wherever You Go...*

...a 5-pound box of money. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Spence (Apr 12, 2007)

vacationlover2 said:


> Does anyone have a list of items that they bring to their timeshare?  I'm wondering if I need anything other than what I'd usually take on vacation.  For instance, do I need trashbags?  Thanks!


Just a Credit Card, it's easy to pack, alot easier than 5lb of money.  Seriously, I used to pack all sorts of things from the 'list' now it's a credit card, bathing suit, and Nexium; that's all I need.


----------



## Kozman (Apr 12, 2007)

*To Pack*

If I drive, it's a good non stick frying pan.  You can spend 15 minutes and a lot of finger skin trying to clean some of the pans timeshares supply.


----------



## MarTN (Apr 12, 2007)

I copied and pasted the TUG list into a word document years ago.  We've edited it over the years and it's amusing to see the changes.

EG,  "batteries for CD players" has changed to "iPod charger"


----------



## Dottie (Apr 12, 2007)

I often pack the non stick fry pan too.  I do get some weird looks if I have to open my suitcase at the airport.


----------



## sage (Apr 13, 2007)

Kozman & Dottie,
Don't pack your frypan. If you fly, it is heavy and takes up space. 
If you just want to cook rather than shallow fry -  Non-stick baking paper (that you line cookie sheets with) can be used in a dodgy frypan to make it nonstick. Just cut to size. Most supermarkets carry it or take your own.
You just take the paper out when you are finished and wash the frypan normally. Less elbow grease and less headache.


----------



## MarTN (Apr 13, 2007)

sage said:


> ...Non-stick baking paper (that you line cookie sheets with) can be used in a dodgy frypan to make it nonstick. Just cut to size. ....



Really?  That's safe?   wow


----------



## Dottie (Apr 13, 2007)

Interesting idea, but what happens when you stir or flip what is in the pan?


----------



## Elli (Apr 13, 2007)

Cis... Quite a few of the timeshares we have visited have brand new sponges, sometimes even still in a plastic wrap.

I always take two types of coffee filters and hardly ever have to use them, as most resorts supply them, but on our last stay there weren't any, so I was glad I had my own.


----------



## barndweller (Apr 13, 2007)

If we fly I take zip-lock baggies, coffee filters(both types),  & spices for cooking.

If we drive I take those three plus laundry soap, a couple of brillo pads, a small WD 40, duct tape, non-stick spray, a bottle of Wesson oil, bicycles, paper plates, a few disposible cups for use by the pool, my favorite coffee beans & little grinder, nice big coffee mugs (I hate those tiny cups that come with the place settings), several bottles of my favorite cheap wine, booze, ice chest full of meat for barbeques, sometimes my crock-pot, lots of books, my nice big beach towels from Hawaii, my current quilting project, any appropriate AAA guides, folder full of info about the area gleaned from the internet & torn from travel magazines, my II & RCI directories (so I can find other timeshares & check them out), a coffee can full of homebaked cookies, lots of favorite snacks like microwave popcorn & a giant jar of cashews from Costco, golf clubs just in case, tennis rackets just in case, my favorite condiments like Tabasco & A-1 Sauce, a dozen favorite music CDs, and lots of stuff I never end up using but I take it anyway just in case.

ETA: Oh yeah, and my favorite SHARP paring knife.


----------



## SBK (Apr 13, 2007)

We take the kitchen sink because it holds so much of the rest of the kitchen stuff we take.  :whoopie:  

We take way too much, and we could maybe get by with less, but we like having our stuff.  We'd rather take the AutoTrain to Florida than fly -- so we can have our stuff.

We take spices and condiments (if they can travel in the cooler) because they are so pricey to buy for just one or two uses.  Our own big coffee mugs, our favorite coffee that you can't get every where, the foil, the baggies, cereal, filters, the laundry detergent, the hair blower for Ben and the curling iron for me, etc., all go in.  We like to start cocooning on the very first night, and we always stop at a super market before we check in so we can make a simple meal.

We also take the enormous stack of magazines that we haven't read yet, and we actually read them.  If it's summer we read them on the beach, sitting in the folding chairs we bring.  In the trunk, the chairs nest up very well next to his fishing gear and my inflatable float.

We both take too many clothes because "You never know what might come up."  We don't want to miss a neat event because we would feel out of place.  Sadly, last year during our two week trip to the Windrifter, one of Ben's HS classmates died and we actually needed my dress and his jacket. 

I guess what we do is take what we need to feel at home and have a wonderful time.

And that's why we timeshare.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 14, 2007)

Elli said:


> Cis... Quite a few of the timeshares we have visited have brand new sponges, sometimes even still in a plastic wrap.
> 
> I always take two types of coffee filters and hardly ever have to use them, as most resorts supply them, but on our last stay there weren't any, so I was glad I had my own.



Well when we stayed at Westin it was new.  But Marriott Waiohai it had been run through the dishwasher.  I do this at home but I just weird about it on vacation.   Seems like we are always missing a sponge at Marriotts.  Even at Ko'Olina it wasn't a new sponge.  Oh, well they are so small they are very easy to pack.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2007)

Tip:  Heating a wet sponge in a heat proof container on high in the microwave for 2 minutes sterilizes it.  I use a pyrex measuring cup.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 14, 2007)

*Paper Coffee Filters.*

On our most recent (non-timeshare) vacation, we stayed at a nice PriceLine 2-star place with mini-kitchen.  I knew it would have a coffee maker, so I took along a fresh can of Yuban & some generic Mr. Coffee paper filters.  But I goofed up.  The coffee filters I had with me were regular size & the coffee maker in the mini-kitchen was 1 of those dinky models for making 1-4 cups, so I needed the smaller filters.  What really irked me is that I had some of those in the pantry back home that I bought by mistake, then when I needed'm I didn't have'm.  So it goes.  Fortunately, the regular size filters worked OK even though they were slightly too big, so no harm & no foul.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## sage (Apr 15, 2007)

Dottie,
Baking paper works well if you want to fry up sausages, bacon or meat - anything that need tongs and can be turned. Haven't tried it with eggs as we don't eat them due to allergies. It should work with fried eggs but not scrambled. Possibly pancakes as well.
You can also use the baking paper to line baking dishes if you don't feel like scrubbing them all night to get them clean.

Another thing we take is plastic snap lock / zip lock bags. Among other things they are great for marinating meat. Most timeshares are low on large glass bowls that you can marinate meat in.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 16, 2007)

If driving:  I take a 100w bulb (many units have dim lighting), nite light and couple plastic containers that come from 3 lb margerine.  I use these for storing extra ice cubes in freezer or making solid ice for cooler (last longer for drive back home). Also can use for leftovers and if too messy to wash, just toss in trash. A non-stick spatula(don't want to scratch my non-stick pan). A small 6 pack cooler w/koozies to take to the pool areas.  Other stuff that we also take has already been mentioned. I have a T/S container/cooler that I keep most of the same things in it all the time.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 16, 2007)

*Combo TV-Video Recorder.*

The Chief Of Staff doesn't like to miss her daily soap opera if she can help it, so when we're driving to a vacation spot we take along a time-programmable TV-VCR combo plus some cable-connecting wires & a cable-signal splitter -- plus an old-fashioned rabbit ears antenna just in case. 

Most timeshares we go to have cable TV & video or DVD playback, but hardly any resorts where we've stayed have video recording capability, so we have to make do with our own.  

VHS is going the way of the buggy whip in favor of DVD-R & Tivo & I don't know what-all.  We don't have Tivo, & even if we did I doubt the Tivo equipment & service & set-up would be portable.  So for The Chief Of Staff's opera, it's portable VHS for the foreseeable future.  So it goes. 

At a timeshare where we stayed in January 2007, we set up our little TV-VCR combo right next to the resort's bedroom TV & hooked up the portable using our own cable & signal splitter.  It turned out the resort TV was the same brand as our portable TV-VCR -- any time we used the remote control clicker on either 1, both TVs responded.  To avoid confusion, we put a book in front of the "eye" of the TV set that "sees" the clicker signals for whichever set we weren't using.  Then on check-out day, we reconnected everything the way it was when we got there.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 16, 2007)

For us, we choose to not travel with a whole lot.  In addition to the usual toiletries and meds, our short list includes:

zip lock bags (qt and gal size)
small travel size bottle of laundry soap & a few dryer sheets
two large beach towels (if swimming is on the agenda)
snorkel gear (if snorkeling is available)
discman & cd's
digital cameras (a DSLR and a pocket sized point & shoot) and tripod
laptop computer
extra batteries
tour guide books as appropriate
plenty of magazines to catch up on and then pitch (usually stuff that is work related)

Since we will be driving for our upcoming trip to Virginia, we will also have beach chairs and rafts with us for any day trips down to VA Beach that we may fit into our itinerary.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 17, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> Here is a very comprehensive list from the TUG Advice page (link in red bar, top of page.)  This is far more than most people take.  Remember that if you really need something, you can buy it there, so I wouldn't get too carried away.   We fly, so we don't take anything for the timeshare.
> 
> Every timeshare is different as to what they provide - you can always call and ask.  The TUG reviews also often mention what supplies are provided & replenished.



Printed this out before my last trip - Reminded me of a camping list 

Coffee and filters just in case for morning 1, 

Everything else is for sale


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 30, 2007)

*Clamp-Style Binder Clips.*

Sometimes the timeshare draw draps don't close all the way, or don't stay closed, or leave a minuscule gap in the middle where the drapes come together & don't quite overlap sufficiently.  To keep'm closed securely for privacy, we take along a few office-type paper binder clamps of the kind known universally throughout the bureaucracy as Little Bear Traps. 




Those can come in handy in various other unpredictable ways, too.  These days I have to buy my own -- now that I'm retired, they no longer ride back & forth between office & home in a government-issue briefcase.  So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Floridaski (May 1, 2007)

*Sponges and dish soap*

We have been timesharing for 10 plus years.  If I go into a unit and it has a used sponge - I call housekeeping.  I have NEVER packed a sponge or dish soap.  That is why I pay MF and no matter where we vacation - I need a new sponge and dish soap.  I have never had a problem in getting either one.  They would much rather you keep the dishes clean - reduces their work.  

I do pack laundry soap - housekeeping does not care if your clothes are clean or not!  But, housekeeping normally will supply you with items that will help keep the unit clean.


----------



## joestein (May 1, 2007)

I was waiting for someone to say "Viagra"...


But all kidding aside, I always take child proofing supplies (door knob covers, outlet covers, etc).  I remember our first stay at a timeshare (only a year ago in May, 2006), one of our daughters, who were 3 yrs old at the time(twins), just unlocks the door and runs right out of the unit.  Luckily it was an interior hallyway, rather than a parking lot or steep stairs outside the door.  After that my wife sent me to the store to get doorknob covers.  Now I know to bring them.

Joe


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 1, 2007)

*There's  A Pill For Just About Everything.*




joestein said:


> I was waiting for someone to say "Viagra".


That's specially important when old folks remarry & go on their honeymoon to _Viagra Falls_. 

I'm semi-surprised a market hasn't sprung up for fake (i.e., placebo) Viagra for women tired of the whole rigmarole to sneakily put in the pill bottle as an inactive replacement for the real deal.  That is to say, sometimes the sincerest form of intimacy is some well deserved rest -- not that there's anything wrong with that.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Transit (May 1, 2007)

I take the wife or I have problems when I get home.


----------

